# MF's at Diamond Royal Palm Beach Club up 34%



## tidefan (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a 2 Bdr. deeded week (45) at Royal Palm Beach Club (we are NOT "Club" members).  Just saw online that our maintenance fees have jumped from $880 last year to $1180 this year.  That's 34%.  Ouch.

Diamond is going to squeeze the life out of their system if they don't watch it.  I haven't gotten an itemized statement yet, but I sure am interested to see where this extra is coming from.  My guess is that it is a special assessment from Omar, but quite honestly, having just gotten back, there just wasn't much damage.


----------



## biafrate (Nov 24, 2008)

*Diamond Resorts Mtce Increase*

I had the same shock from my Scottsdale Villa Mirage earlier this month.  Huge increase in Mtce fees.  DRI suggested high priced oil was to blame until I read the Budget whereby they increased Management Fees by 49.6%.
Yes it appears Diamond Resorts will eventually price themselves and the owners/members out of the market entirely.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 24, 2008)

*What a nightmare if you bought into the plan*

I just saw a post about fees for the Trust members. The one that would "save" them money from blended fees. The guy owns 11,500 points and the bottom line on the 2009 fees were $1589.  That roughly equates to a 3 bedroom, high use time, maybe a tad more, at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas where an owner not in the Club would be paying $795 total in annual cost.  On top of that they PAID to join the Trust and gave up their deed! I knew that line about saving wasn't for real and now the proof is out there. I pity those that bought into that idea that was red flagged from the start.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2008)

*When They Said The "Club" Trust Would Save On Fees, Were Their Lips Moving ?*




timeos2 said:


> I just saw a post about fees for the Trust members. The one that would "save" them money from blended fees. The guy owns 11,500 points and the bottom line on the 2009 fees were $1589.  That roughly equates to a 3 bedroom, high use time, maybe a tad more, at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas where an owner not in the Club would be paying $795 total in annual cost.  On top of that they PAID to join the Trust and gave up their deed! I knew that line about saving wasn't for real and now the proof is out there. I pity those that bought into that idea that was red flagged from the start.


I always felt there was something fishy about that too, even though I wasn't quite able to put my finger on it.  

I just assumed it was my aversion to paying full freight for _any_ timeshare company's timeshares -- & my even stronger aversion to paying big bux for "club" membership that turns into a pumpkin when I'm done with it.  By contrast, when I'm done with my deeded timeshare, at least I've got _something_. 

(Whether what I've got when I'm done with it has any residual value is something else again.  But when I buy a timeshare for nickels on the full-freight dollar & then get years & years of fun use out of it, whether it has any value when I'm done with it is _mox nix_.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tidefan (Nov 25, 2008)

Ours is a deeded week not in the "Club", so at least we avoided the extra $235 on top of this...

Got our DVC today and it only went up a whopping $27 (about 2.8%) and no offense to Diamond, but it doesn't even come close to DVC...


----------

